# KA24E-T



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone knew a website that sold turbo manifolds for a KA24E? any help is appreciated


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

dont all reply at once


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you could do a google search.............it would be just as easy and alot faster..........


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I believe they sell those on Ebay...  
Type in a search for KA24 for general search and Im sure youll get quiet a few turbo manifold for the car. :thumbup:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I might as well say it again, cheapest way to get one is to port-match a z18et manifold. That being said, there are a couple of places that sell them if you don't want that. www.realnissan.com has one, and there are more if you just look around.


----------

